# Housebreaking adult TPoo



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Do you feed him in his crate? Might help. It sounds like he was taught that going in the crate is ok. You will get tons of good advice here.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Is he a toy also, I got one a18 months and she was not house broke. I confined her to the kitchen with a potty patch, she did very well, had a relapse a few weeks ago, and back she went for 3 days, now doing fine. My other dog goes once in the morning 1 & 2 and about 6:30 if an evening and that is it, not before she goes to bed.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

N2Mischief said:


> Do you feed him in his crate? Might help. It sounds like he was taught that going in the crate is ok. You will get tons of good advice here.


Yes, I do.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

glorybeecosta said:


> Is he a toy also, I got one a18 months and she was not house broke. I confined her to the kitchen with a potty patch, she did very well, had a relapse a few weeks ago, and back she went for 3 days, now doing fine. My other dog goes once in the morning 1 & 2 and about 6:30 if an evening and that is it, not before she goes to bed.


He is good in the house, because I warch him closely. I have not set up any pipi pads in the house because I want him to go outside like my chihuahua. The only accidents we have hard so far, is when I get him up in the morning; he poos in his crate.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

You may want to consider taking him out for an evening walk around 6:30 or so. Doesn't need to be long and scary and exhausting, but just a walk on leash. The walking movement will help his digestive tract want to go poo. Talk with him, have a conversation, tell him how happy you are he's come to stay with you and that you hope he will soon feel more comfortable and relaxed.

Quietly singing soft songs helped me tame my two feral-born kittens, and I suggest considering it for this guy. Again, it helps him get to know your voice. Stay Awake from Mary Poppins is a particularly effective one, as is Feed the Birds. You can modify the high notes to keep it quieter and in a more medium level for his hearing.

Since he's scared, I would do quiet yet happy praise after he potties outside. If you interrrupt while he's going since he's still wary, he might think you're trying to stop him. So carry little soft treat bits and after he eliminates outdoors and on walks, praise just not huge loud party since you don't want to scare him, and give treats.

It is going to take time since it's like he's moved to a different country with its own language that has no basis in his native language. Like if I moved to Russia, I'd be lost since American English is my native tongue and French is the only other language I've spoken. So he's in a completely different culture and his every victory is a cause for celebration.

I've a Toy who was rehomed by his original family (who bought him from the breeder) to me. He seems to have missed a few early puppy experiences I'd have hoped to give him, so we have gone slowly. Example: heavy equipment used in road repair. The last couple years there has been a fair amount of this due to gas and water pipe issues as well as much needed pavement repairs. Oliver was rather shocked by the backhoes and front end diggers, etc., at first, so we walked slowly and made it more of an adventure exploration. He would gradually get closer to sniff the equipment as we walked by it on the sidewalk, and just me giving him time to check it out and soft encouragement got him happy with it. Now he will walk up to sniff a new piece of equipment (all of this after work hours so there's no danger, of course). Things like this have been good for him. Sometimes a cover on a motorcycle that was blowing madly in the wind gave him concern, so we just paused our walk and I'd say look at that, what do you think, or whatever, and once he was ready, we'd move on and I'd tell him how smart he is. Maybe this can help a bit once your darling little boy gets more ready for outings.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Thank you streetcar, great advice ! I will definitely try the walk around 630 or so. To see if it helps. My fear with that is he will get accustomed to walking for poo and won't do it if I don't walk him. And I can't make that commitment. Not with the cold weathers and the amount of snowmwe have. He has to learn to do it when I tie him in the front yard.

By the way I'm french canadian !


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi Dechi , comment ça va? I confess, it's been so many years, I am no longer proficient. My mother's side of the family way back settled in Canada for a time upon arriving in North America; wish I had more info on that.

Even if you just walk in big circles in your own front yard, it will help when there's snow. I would carefully consider things before tieing him out because he could feel vulnerable with nowhere to escape, and that could tighten up his digestive tract, not help relax it. I suggest if you want him to eliminate outside, each time go out with him. Chances are when it's freezing cold, you'll both be of a mind to hurry !

And truth be told, it doesn't take very far before my boy does his first poo, with another not too far along. The rest of the way we're exploring. That reminds me, I've read and need to take to heart myself to let my dog have a bit more exercise after he eliminates, so he doesn't feel the only purpose to go out is to potty, therefore deciding the only way he gets an outing is to hold his poo! On work mornings, I'm guilty of being quite purposeful on that last walk before leaving! My only saving grace is after he goes, he gets to come inside to his crate and get room service breakfast as I leave for work.

I said 6:30, but really about 30 or so minutes after he eats may be prime time to go for walkies.

So hopeful this works out for you both. Merlin is beautiful and will no doubt bloom in your caring home!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Streetcar said:


> Hi Dechi , comment ça va? I confess, it's been so many years, I am no longer proficient. My mother's side of the family way back settled in Canada for a time upon arriving in North America; wish I had more info on that.
> 
> Even if you just walk in big circles in your own front yard, it will help when there's snow. I would carefully consider things before tieing him out because he could feel vulnerable with nowhere to escape, and that could tighten up his digestive tract, not help relax it. I suggest if you want him to eliminate outside, each time go out with him. Chances are when it's freezing cold, you'll both be of a mind to hurry !
> 
> ...


Ça va bien Streetcar, merci ! I already take him outside in the designated area after supper. Thing is, this dog doesn't need to poo after eating. He just won't. And sometimes won't pee either. Last night I took him outside before bed at 830 pm (he ate at 515 and I took him out at 0600- did nothing). No poo, no pee. He had peed around 5. 

So he went to bed like that. I took him out at 0530am and he did both. If I take him out earlier than that, at 0400, let's say, he won't do anything. His pee/poo clock is nonexistent or very odd !

I don't mind taking him on a leash to do his business. My Chihuahua does it on a lomg lead tied to the mailbox on our doorsteps. So I'm hoping he'll do the same. If I can't transition to that, so be it.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Bella does not potty after eating. Before eating in the morning she goes, than she goes out at 5:30 to 6:30 has dinner and goes to bed, always has. Noe Cayenne pees as soon as she gets up, then half way through her breakfast she does #2 on potty pad. She pees 3 or 4 times a day and number 2 after dinner. Never had a dog stop eating to potty, she always has


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Dogs are funny, aren't they ? Good to know he's not the only one like that. i had never had a dog who didn't poo after eating, so in my mind it wasn't possible. I guess I learned something new !

I took him out this morning at 0545 and he went poo. No pee. I took him out again at 0815 and no2 again and no 1. No mess in the crate. So I guess we're getting there slowly. It's mostly me having to learn avout his habits and trust my judgment. Then he'll just go along.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I once got a 2 year old Shih tzu that was never allowed outside and used a pee pad inside. Like you, I wanted to train her to go outside. I left the pad inside for her at all times, but I took her outside often, praised her when she went outside and talked to her about "doing her business". Soon she learned what , "doing your business" meant and she caught on that I liked it outside. I left the pad inside for months but she finally stopped going to it at all.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

No accidents two days in a row ! We're making progress !


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

He's starting to be in a routine. No accident in the house for a good 3-4 days. He does his business when I take him outside. No2 is done around 8pm, No 1 2-3 times during the day. He is not asking the door yet but slowly starting to understand the meaning of " wanna go outside ? ". He's a good boy !


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Dechi
That is great! Glad to see you are making progress!


----------

